# Harley Davidson blue bike



## JRE313 (Dec 30, 2011)

I went for realism for this one. Let me know what you think

Equipment= Canon T3 rebel
Lens Used=Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens
Exposures=5
Location=Harley Davidson Shop (Farmington hills Michigan)
Workflow= PhotoMatix(Double ToneMapped), Adobe PhotoShop Cs5, Nik Color Efex, Topaz Adjust= Spicify & Dynamic Pop 2


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 31, 2011)

Once again getting better. I like it looks cool. Is that metallic flake in the paint job or speckles from using bypass bleach filter or something similar? If its flake cool that you were able to get it in. IF its from processing try to get it out with the skin smoother set to blue or use noise reducer in that area. One last nit pick is that the front white wall tire looks off white wall while the back tire looks like a real white wall. Glad you toned down the black now you can see more detail in the photo.

WOO WOOOOO......


----------

